# Actor Sues IMDb; Ordered to Pay



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*A Plaintiff's Suit Against IMDb for Failing to Credit
Him for "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" Gets Tossed
and He Must Pay IMDb's Attorneys' Fees*

Earlier this year, a California Court of Appeal told a plaintiff who had sued the
Internet Movie Data Base (IMDb) that not only would his suit be dismissed, but
he'd have to pay IMDb's attorney's fees in the bargain.

The plaintiff had sued IMDb for unfair competition, and for violating the California
Consumer Legal Remedies Act, because it refused to list him in the credits on its
website relating to the film "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" and two other films. ...

More @ http://public.findlaw.com/


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Got what he deserved. IMDb doesn't purport itself to be the end all be all of movie information listings. Ridiculous lawsuit.


----------

